# Schriftfarbe von einem disabled Input type="text" ändern



## Aleyna23 (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich wurde dieses Thema schonmal gepostet, aber leider habe ich keine Lösung gefunden.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Schriftfarbe eines disabled Input type="text" ändern kann?
Habe den IE 6 (Kann auch keinen anderen Browser nutzen), es muss also mit dem IE funktionieren.
Damit fällt schonmal die feine Lösung mit der CSS-Variante weg: input[disabled] ....
(Da IE zu doof dafür).

Frage: Kann man das auch mit JavaScript lösen? Wenn ja, wie?

PS: kann auch kein READONLY nutzen. 

Danke im Voraus.

Mfg


----------



## Gumbo (19. Dezember 2006)

Der Internet Explorer kann das sowieso nicht, aber:
	
	
	



```
input[type="text"]:disabled {
	…
}
```


----------



## Aleyna23 (19. Dezember 2006)

garnicht? keine chance?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn das Inputfeld eh ausgeschaltet ist, warum "baust" Du Dir dann nicht eins nach?
Ein DIV-Element oder eine Tabellenzelle lässt sich mittels CSS ja auch in 3D darstellen.
Mit ein wenig basteln sieht es dann also so aus wie ein Inputfeld halt auch aussieht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Aleyna23 (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi...
eigentlich habe ich überall readonly verwendet wg. den Styles.
Aber bei den select-boxen, habe ich disabled verwendet, da bei readonly die select box "normal" aussieht, als könnte man etwas auswählen.

Ich möchte, dass wenn es readonly ist, dass dann auch nur die aktuell ausgewählte zeile angezeigt wird, ohne dass man die anderen zeilen im select box auch ansehen kann.

(Ich kann natürlich Disabled nachbauen, aber auswählen kann ich dann trotzdem in der Select box)
Wie verhindere ich das Ansehen der anderen Elemente in einer Select box, wenn es readonly ist?


----------



## Gumbo (19. Dezember 2006)

Natürlich wäre das auch mit JavaScript lösbar, etwa:
	
	
	



```
var inputElements = document.getElementsByTagName("input");
for( var i=0; i<inputElements.length; i++ ) {
	if( inputElements[i].disabled == true ) {
		inputElements[i].className += " disabled";
	}
}
```


----------



## Aleyna23 (19. Dezember 2006)

und wie kann ich bei select boxen, (was readonly ist), erzwingen, dass die anderen Elemente  nicht auswählbar/ansehbar sind


----------

